

Facebook, Please Don’t Let the Mullahs Troll Us [WSJ] - fennecfoxen
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=newssearch&cd=1&ved=0CB0QqQIoADAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fmariam-memarsadeghi-and-akbar-atri-facebook-please-dont-let-the-mullahs-troll-us-1416873076&ei=luJzVPBgioqxBL3FgJgB&usg=AFQjCNF2POLS_-fTYK44dSDalt50k8aAxg&sig2=jTbN-rsEACf0G9g9T63bkQ&bvm=bv.80185997,d.cWc

======
dang
Please don't post Google URLs to paywalled pieces. It doesn't usually work,
and obscures the source of the article.

